# Grizzly paddle on/off switch



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

Does anybody have any experience with this grizzly paddle switch:H8243 110/220V Paddle On/Off Switch

Is it a good switch? I've read some reviews on some other paddle switch's and they don't seem so hot. 

Also does anybody know the size of this switch?


----------



## jwudyka (Dec 21, 2011)

No, but...
It's not a magnetic switch, so if power is restored when the router was last left in the "on" position, it will start up whether you expected it or not. I bought their magnetic switch #H8240 $20 to replace a Rockler identical to the one you're looking at and am happy with it. Their advertising doesn't point out though that you have to wire the internals of the switch and must use crimp-on contacts in doing so. Size of the H8240 is approximately 3"W x 4 1/2"H x 3 1/2"D.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Unless it is mounted to something REALLY solid, a magnetic switch can also start unexpected. Just try bumping one mounted on a fence rail with your fist. That is why its always better to unplug a machine when changing tooling or making adjustments. 

The Grizzly switch should mount in a standard electrical box


----------



## Jack Wilson (Mar 14, 2010)

I had one, mounted it on a band saw I sold. I wired the switch for 220V, worked ok for me.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

guitardemon said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this grizzly paddle switch:H8243 110/220V Paddle On/Off Switch
> 
> Is it a good switch? I've read some reviews on some other paddle switch's and they don't seem so hot.
> 
> Also does anybody know the size of this switch?


Do you need the 220? Here is a magnetic one I put on my table saw and it works great, just works on 110 though.
H8241 110V Paddle On/Off Switch

Dmeadows - "Unless it is mounted to something REALLY solid, a magnetic switch can also start unexpected"

Trying to understand how that could happen. The switch I have is magnetic in the sense that there is a latching relay built into it.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Question: it says "A recessed ON button protects against accidental starting and a large OFF Magnetic paddle ensures fast shut off every time. Rated for 110V and 1/2 HP motors drawing up to 16 amps. Fits basic electrical boxes or can be surface mounted with two screws over a 7/8" wide x 1-7/8" tall cutout. Mounting screws not included."

1/2 HP?, whose table saw or router is less than 1/2 HP?


----------



## ffjdh (Apr 16, 2010)

I don't need the 220, but I'm worried about the whole 1/2 hp thing. I'll be running a Triton that is 3 1/4 hp


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

guitardemon said:


> I don't need the 220, but I'm worried about the whole 1/2 hp thing. I'll be running a Triton that is 3 1/4 hp


Don't worry about the HP, worry about the amperage rating. That switch rated at 16 amps.
FYI, magnetic switches need to have both the hot and the neutral wired through the switch in order to work. It doesn't switch the neutral but needs it for the relay hold circuit.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

jschaben said:


> Do you need the 220? Here is a magnetic one I put on my table saw and it works great, just works on 110 though.
> H8241 110V Paddle On/Off Switch
> 
> Dmeadows - "Unless it is mounted to something REALLY solid, a magnetic switch can also start unexpected"
> ...


I will make and post a video showing it happening... it is VERY repeatable.


----------



## ggom20 (Feb 1, 2012)

Moving part inside relay, could make contact if not dynamycally equilibrated .
when contact is made, thens it puts current to solenoid that will keep moving part attracted.

Some switches and relays stands for 30 G , some not .

regards


----------

